# Uber Fleet Management Software



## Matt Baxter (May 3, 2016)

I am doing some ground work on a new software development and wanted to get a feel for what demand there might be for software to help those that use Uber in a fleet scenario. 

Are there enough fleets operating in Uber to warrant custom made software for fleet management. Is there any existing software that fleet operators use and is it any good?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Matt Baxter said:


> I am doing some ground work on a new software development and wanted to get a feel for what demand there might be for software to help those that use Uber in a fleet scenario.
> 
> Are there enough fleets operating in Uber to warrant custom made software for fleet management. Is there any existing software that fleet operators use and is it any good?


If you have to ask these questions, you are in the wrong business.


----------



## Matt Baxter (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Matt Baxter said:


> Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


No problem. I can also tell you this is the last place you will get truthful and useful information. Everyone on this forum seems to have an agenda.


----------



## Matt Baxter (May 3, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with an agenda. 
My agenda is to work out the feasibility of a software development.
I see nothing wrong with people with an agenda.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know who on this forum can afford to keep a fleet of Foober cars going. Most of us can't afford to keep one car fueled and maintained if we do this several hours a week. Maybe something like this would be of use to the bases in NYC.


----------

